# Need help in finding Websites similar to Sam's Beauty Online Store



## LatteQueen (Dec 9, 2013)

*hello...I am trying super hard to find websites that are similar to Sam's beauty online ...I don't want to order from Sam's cause the reviews are just absolutely horrible when it comes for one's order to be sent out..*

*I love the variety of cosmetics that sam has to offer but  can't seem to find any online websites that offers what sam does...*

*these are the following items i am interested in under one roof:*

*Ruby Kisses*
*Santee cosmetics*
*Kiss*
*City Color*
*Beauty Treat*

*or just the same layout as Sam's...*

*thanks*


----------



## makeupwithme (May 1, 2014)

http://www.ikatehouse.com/cosmetics/lips.html  http://www.streetfaircosmetics.com/collections/vendors?q=Milani  hope these help!!


----------



## makeupwithme (May 1, 2014)

And also http://www.style21.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=152


----------



## LatteQueen (May 29, 2014)

so sorry for my superlate response...but r those prices correct on that one website...Streetfaircosmetics.com???? that one high luxury brand Alexandra de Markoff is priced super cheap....


  thanks ever so much...


----------

